# Netzagentur erhält immer mehr Beschwerden über Abzock-Lockanrufe



## technofreak (25 Januar 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84276
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/69941/


> Bei der Bundesnetzagentur häufen sich die Beschwerden von
> Verbrauchern wegen betrügerischer Abzock-Lockanrufe. Die Klagen beträfen
> meist so genannte Ping-Anrufe, bei denen nach einmaligem Klingeln wieder
> aufgelegt werde und der Angerufene im Display die Nummer finde, sagte ein
> ...


merkwürdig, ich dachte das Thema 0137  sei abgehakt...

Update: Heise ist auch nicht immer auf dem letzten  Stand...


----------

